# Unresponsive 150.clean-hoststat



## jaymax (Sep 25, 2010)

I receive this message daily in my 'daily report output'

```
Removing stale entries from sendmail host status cache:
/etc/periodic/daily/150.clean-hoststat: purgestat: Permission denied
```
My permissions are correctly set, as far as I can perceive

```
ll /etc/periodic/daily/150.clean-hoststat
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  593 Apr 30  2009 /etc/periodic/daily/150.clean-hoststat*
```
Can't find anything on the man pages

What could be the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 25, 2010)

What are your permissions on /usr/sbin/purgestat?


----------



## jaymax (Sep 25, 2010)

You were correct in the purgestat querry

```
# ll /usr/sbin/purgestat
	lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  21 Nov 22  2009 /usr/sbin/purgestat@ -> /usr/sbin/mailwrapper
```
but

```
# ll /usr/sbin/mailwrapper
	----------  1 root  wheel  5676 Apr 30  2009 /usr/sbin/mailwrapper
```
running

```
# /usr/sbin/purgestat
	/usr/sbin/purgestat: Permission denied.
	# chmod 700 /usr/sbin/mailwrapper
```
Now

```
# /usr/sbin/purgestat
	mailwrapper: no mapping in /etc/mail/mailer.conf
```
And

```
# cat /etc/mail/mailer.conf
	#
	# Execute the Postfix sendmail program, named /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
	#
	   sendmail        /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
	   send-mail       /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
	   mailq           /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
	   newaliases      /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
```
now qmail is my MTA and the original sendmail was replaced by qmail's sendmail, is that the reason for the "no mapping" complaint by purgestat for mailer.conf? The man pages were not too clear about this.

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 25, 2010)

Wait, you're using qmail but have a postfix mailer.conf?  Either you have old files left over--another thing the ports system fixes--or there's something else going on.


----------



## jaymax (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok that might explain some of my qmail problems. These must have been left over files. How should I fix this then? Any recommendations


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2010)

jaymax said:
			
		

> Ok that might explain some of my qmail problems. These must have been left over files. How should I fix this then? Any recommendations



Ports will prevent these kinds of files.  When you deinstall a port or package, it gets rid of all of the files it installed.  Usually, anyway.

If you've installed from source without using ports, it's up to you to hunt down all those files and get rid of them.  If the files ended up in the right (standard FreeBSD) locations, you can install the port, then deinstall it.


----------



## jaymax (Sep 26, 2010)

I do not recall explicitly installing Postfix, however I was able to do a 

```
pkg_deinstall postfix-2.7.1,1
```
as pkg_info found it in the pkg_db. However on completion the following were still present.

/usr/sbin/purgestat
/usr/sbin/mailwrapper
/usr/local/sbin/sendmail

Should I just go ahead and delete them? I am not sure what files would have been in the Postfix installation. Would this Postfix installation be installed in a default OS Upgrade ?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2010)

jaymax said:
			
		

> I do not recall explicitly installing Postfix, however I was able to do a
> 
> ```
> pkg_deinstall postfix-2.7.1,1
> ...



That's good, although I'd prefer postfix over qmail.



> However on completion the following were still present.
> /usr/sbin/purgestat
> /usr/sbin/mailwrapper
> /usr/local/sbin/sendmail



Do an ls -l on those, they should all go through mailwrapper(8).  I don't know what Postfix does on deinstall.  Probably you should deinstall qmail also, and then finally install the one you want to use.  On install, it should set up mailwrapper.


----------

